# Hard Coating Foam



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm currently working on getting things together for the 2011 haunt. I'm working on foam carving some pieces for a garden room. Does anyone have a preferable product they use for hard coating the foam?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Rosco Sculp or Coat
Fomecote
Jaxsan 600


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

^I agree with Bascombe - Sculpt or Coat; its available here.


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I successfully tried clear satin polyurethane. It works pretty good. One upside, I can use it right on props that have already been finished and painted.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I would suggest tile grout as a good solution, I use this on handmade backgrounds for my reptiles vivs and it holds up great. Start with a thin watered down coat and then use normal grout consistancy for the next layer paint and varnish  Hope This Helps


----------



## Beggars Alley (Apr 14, 2011)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> ^I agree with Bascombe - Sculpt or Coat; its available here.


Thanks for the link! This is one of those things that I have wondered myself and was too unsure to just jump in and try without a recommendation of where and what to buy.


----------

